# Weird Problem with my new HDTV



## imfromthepast (Jun 6, 2010)

I am having a weird problem with my new Sanyo DP42849.

I have a rabbit ear antennae attached to the ANT coax input. I can flip through the digital channels and everything is fine until I get to channel D17, which is the local TBS channel. Once I reach channel D17 the screen goes blank and the TV begins to go on and off, as if I were repeatedly pressing the power button.
This only happens when I go to channel D17. For instance, I attached a digital converter box and tuned the TV to channel 03 (not D03, 03) and change channels on the converter box. When I use the converter box I can go to channel 17 TBS with no problem (aside from the awful picture quality).
Now, here is the weird part, this problem started this morning after I had the TV for two weeks, so I exchanged it for another TV of the same model, and as soon as I set up the new TV, the same problem occurred as soon as I got to channel D17.
Please help, I really like Channel 17.:tongue:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:

It very much sounds very much like a weak signal being received from D17. It is possible that channel D17 transmits at a lower power than the other channels. 

Get rid of the rabbit ears if you can. They are notoriously inefficient antennas (You could even get stronger reception using a wire coat hanger!). However, on D17, try moving the ears, turning them and adjusting the length of the ears (If adjustable).

Try putting the ears on a metal tray....

The correct answer is to use a proper outdoor antenna pointing at the transmitter. This may not be possible. A proper directional yagi type antenna in the loft/attic is a viable option.

OK, now we throw the book out of the window... don't laugh, it may well work... I have used all sorts of things as antennas, both for transmitting and receiving... All lengths of metal can & do act as antennas...

Get a length of coax and connect the centre wire to a metal object like window frame, door screen, central heating pipes, water pipes, metal bed frame or even a random length of hook-up wire...experiment BUT do not try to use the power circuit!...

Get an out door antenna and be done with it!


----------



## imfromthepast (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the response, I will try your suggestions. One more question though, would a weak signal cause the TV to power down and back up repeatedly? Also, I failed to mention in my original post that while on Channel D17, when the picture goes out the remote fails to work, I cannot change channels, raise or lower the volume, etc. Furthermore when I am not on channel D17 and go through the menu to edit my channel list to remove channel D17, once I get to it, the TV locks up again.

Like I said, very weird. Oh and add to all that the fact that it stopped doing it yesterday.
:4-dontkno
Any how, I will keep an eye on it and try put your suggestions on the chance that it is a signal strength problem.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It sounds like it might be corrupt firmware. Go to the Sanyo site and see if there's a way to reload/update the firmware. 

It could also be a faulty tuner. If its a brand new set I'd take it back and get a replacement. No reason you need to be messing around.


----------

